# I am seeing a lot of guides for "root on ZFS"...



## papelboyl1 (May 28, 2012)

Is there any advantage to it if the OS drive is a single drive? *T*hank you.


----------



## vermaden (May 28, 2012)

For example the _Boot Environments _: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31662


----------



## papelboyl1 (May 29, 2012)

*T*hank you.


----------

